# What brand is my tv?



## devil chef (Jun 13, 2007)

*Found brand* Palladium vistron sense 51-32 but still the the sky + remote code pleeeeeeeease


----------



## khaletech (Oct 13, 2011)

Did you try googling?

...
Google Search = "palladium sense remote codes"
About 1,200,000 results (0.11 seconds)

Result 1 - *SkyUser - Sky TV Remote Control Codes Checker*
www.skyuser.co.uk/tools/*remotecodes*/index.phpCached - Similar

How to program *codes* for your Sky *Remote* control & Television. Try the SkyUser *Remote* Control *Code* Checker. *...* *Palladium*, 0560, 398, 391, 446. Panama, 0562, 037, 245, 292. Panasonic, 0051 *...* *Sense*, 0699, 065. Sentra, 0674, 063, 246, *...*

Result 3 - *Remote code sense tv Problems*
www.fixya.com/tags/*remote*_*code*_*sense*_tvCached - Similar
*remote code sense* tv problems and solutions - Page 1. *...* TV maker is *Palladium codes* are 0560, 398, 391,. 4 Solutions; *Remote* Controls; 0 Views. URC4110 *...*


----------

